# Virus "Infected file could not be repaired. Archive restored."



## trojan-horsed (Oct 3, 2006)

Hi,

I've made the conversion to Mac because I was sick of getting viruses. But yet, I think I still got one. Maybe someone can help diagnose this for me.

I have Norton for Macs. Everything is updated. I am getting the message:

Virus "Infected file could not be repaired. Archive restored."

Yes when I run a scan, Norton tells me everything is okay. 

What gives?

Please help!


----------



## linskyjack (Aug 28, 2004)

Sounds like a software error. I wouldn't worry about it. What doesn't make sense is why you would be Norton on your machine (or for that matter any resource hog anti-virus)


----------

